# Modern Arnis Seminar



## Mao (Sep 21, 2003)

As promised, Modern Arnis of Ohio will host a Modern Arnis and 

Marcial Tirada Kali seminar on Saturday November 8th, 2003. The 

seminar will be held at the Hilliard Budo Center 3840 Lacon Rd. 

units 4-6 Hilliard, Ohio 43026 from 12:00-4:00 p.m.. Modern Arnis 

single stick and tapi tapi will be covered, as well as Marcial 

Tirada Kali knife work and espada y daga. The cost is $50. in 

advance and $65. at the door. For further info. or a flyer e-mail 

modernarnisofohio@yahoo.com or call the Hilliard Budo Center at 614-771-5599. 

We hope to see you there! Thank you.

Modern Arnis of Ohio


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 22, 2003)

What is "Marcial Tirada Kali"? Could you give us a brief description of the art, it's origin, etc....I am curious. Also, who is teaching this art at your seminar?

Thanks!

PAUL


----------



## Mao (Sep 22, 2003)

Paul,
  Guro Tony Marcial is teaching the Marcial Tirada Kali. He was a student of Punong Guro Roberto Sarmiento. Tony was born and raised in Quezon City, Philippines and studied the Pangasinan style under Guro Sarmiento there. The term "tirada" means rapid hitting, striking or cutting. This is his system, which has it's base in the Pangasinan style. He will be teaching the knife and espada y daga and I will be teaching single stick and tapi tapi.
ta ta,
Dan Mc


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 22, 2003)

Cool...thanks Dan!


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 22, 2003)

I got your private message; I tried to PM you back, but your box is full.

:asian:


----------



## OULobo (Sep 23, 2003)

WHOO-HOO!! Can't wait. I think I'll be traveling with Guru Tony hope to meet some forumites there.


----------



## Mao (Sep 23, 2003)

Oulobo,
 I'm sure you'll meet at least a couple. Looking forward to it.
Dan Mc


----------



## Mao (Oct 14, 2003)

Just a bump since this seminar is less than a month away. Everyone's welcome.
MAO


----------



## Brian Johns (Oct 14, 2003)

This should be a great and fun seminar !! WHOO !!

Take care,
Brian Johns


----------



## Mao (Oct 24, 2003)

This exciting seminar is only about 10 days away! Yeah!
MAO


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mao _
> *This exciting seminar is only about 10 days away! Yeah!
> MAO *



????? Is it November 1st or November 8th? :idunno:


----------



## Mao (Oct 24, 2003)

The seminar is on November 8th. :asian: 
Thanks fer askin'.  :rofl: 
Mao


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 24, 2003)

LOL I was going to say...

I have some students that frequent Ohio a few times a year, and I do tell them about your events. I mentioned this one on Nov. 8th, so I was hoping I wasn't mistaken. 

Besides...November 1st and 2nd is my event, dammit! So NO ONE is allowed to schedule anything on these dates, and everyone is required to come out and visit me in Michigan! :rofl: :rofl: 

In all seriousness, though, if I am ever hosting anything, you guys are always welcome to attend...just give me a call! :asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *. . .
> In all seriousness, though, if I am ever hosting anything, you guys are always welcome to attend...just give me a call! :asian: *



What Peopel getting along from different Orgs, and talking and exchanging ideas and inviting each other out?  

I am sorry we can have none of this.  

MAO,

Thanks for posting and letting us know!

Best Regards

:asian:


----------



## Mao (Oct 24, 2003)

Paul,
 Thanks.    

Rich,
 Inviting each other out, calling each other out.......is there a difference?  




Dan


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mao _
> *Paul,
> Thanks.
> 
> ...



Yes there is a difference. It is all in the delivery


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mao _
> *Paul,
> Thanks.
> 
> ...



Your right...I was calling you and Brian Johns out.... for a tag team match! Me, as the curly haired terror, and my brother Nate as the "Jocky" against you two as "the buckeyes." I've already sold hundreds of tickets to the event! :rofl: 

Seriously, though, it was an invite for sure!


----------



## Mao (Oct 24, 2003)

Rich,
Your right. I stand corrected.  

Paul,
 So, will The Great Nate wear jockey shorts? We'll be wearing little brown stains..I mean buckeyes on our ensambles.  


Dan


----------



## Mao (Oct 29, 2003)

O.K.,
 Now it really is about 10 days away. On Nov. 8th.
Mao


----------



## Mao (Nov 3, 2003)

The seminar at Modern Arnis of Ohio is this coming Saturday. 
Modern Arnis single stick and tapi tapi and 
Marcial Tirada Kali knife and espada y daga.
MAO 
:asian:


----------



## Mao (Nov 6, 2003)

For anyone reading this who is coming to the seminar tomorrow, the plan is to get a group together after the seminar and go see the new Matrix movie. We have several so far. See you there.
MAO


----------

